# Medical insurance



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of this company....saude-medicare??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking at it, this is a Discount Card rather than Health Insurance, giving the holders access to discounted or fixed price services or treatments in the Private Health care area.
Clicking on Rede protocolar downloads a PDF listing regions, towns and services with prices and discounts, might be useful for some.

http://www.saude-medicare.com/docs/Rede_Protocolar.pdf


----------

